# Hedgehog biting on home?



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,


I made a new home for my hedgehog out of a cardboard box. When I was peeking in on her, she was biting the box. Is this just a taste test, or should I take the house out of her cage?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Probably cause its a new smell.  Have you seen the plastic igloos that most people use? Cardboard cannot be cleaned so it will need to be replaced alot.


----------

